# Playstation 5 used to mine Crypto Currency



## SG854 (Mar 2, 2021)

Good Luck getting a PS5 now.

https://www.world-today-news.com/ps...ency-mining-miners-can-buy-playstation-5/amp/


----------



## Xzi (Mar 2, 2021)

An update on the story says it was confirmed fake.  To pull something like that off, I'm pretty sure we'd at least need a working exploit first, if not CFW as well.


----------



## Chary (Mar 2, 2021)

The update to the story says it was all fake


----------



## SG854 (Mar 2, 2021)

Wow the update came out 4 minuets after I posted it ha ha

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Apparently it was found it was a hoax hours ago. Damn these people making up stories. It makes me look like an idiot for believing it.


----------



## orangpelupa (Mar 2, 2021)

Plot twist : it was real but they want to hog all PS5 stock for their mining farm


----------



## lokomelo (Mar 2, 2021)

Ok, It is fake, and even that in first glance it do not makes too much sense (as the AMD stuff inside current gen consoles are available -kinda- as standalone, unlocked products) it may happen in the future due to the alleged practice from Sony of selling hardware bellow costs.

I still think it will not happen anyway, but it is not impossible


----------



## Roamin64 (Mar 2, 2021)

You can't run a mining software on any device that you can't run any homebrew. The only way this would be possible would be if a there was an exploit on the PS5, which we would all be aware already.


----------



## Matt696969 (Mar 9, 2021)

Man I can't wait for PS5 Homebrew tho


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 9, 2021)

Cryptominers can all f*ck themselves for making GPUs, consoles, etc hard to get. I know it's fake, but my opinion still stands


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 10, 2021)

Make a worm and create  giant xbox/playstation crypto botnet and make bank


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 10, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Cryptominers can all f*ck themselves for making GPUs, consoles, etc hard to get. I know it's fake, but my opinion still stands


Why do you blame the miners and not the device suppliers?
What difference are they to this than you waiting a day or two before buying a new graphics card and all those others hungry to play the latest shiny shiny in shiny shiny graphics settings buying it out before you get there?


----------



## Esdeath (Mar 10, 2021)

@FAST6191 This. I also don't like them since they buy in bulk and all, but at least they aren't like scalpers.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 10, 2021)

Esdeath said:


> @FAST6191 This. I also don't like them since they buy in bulk and all, but at least they aren't like scalpers.


I have no problem with scalpers either. It is still a failing of the company making the device that they have not yet made supply increase to meet demand. If they were not failing at their job then scalpers would not have theirs.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Mar 10, 2021)

Fake and gay.


----------



## KokoseiJ (Mar 10, 2021)

fraudulent and homosexual.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 10, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Why do you blame the miners and not the device suppliers?
> What difference are they to this than you waiting a day or two before buying a new graphics card and all those others hungry to play the latest shiny shiny in shiny shiny graphics settings buying it out before you get there?




and people scoff when I tell them just spend a good $1500 upfront and you'll have pc that'll run pretty much everything, for at least 10 years, maybe you upgrade the cpu, add ram, or swap the gpu, it's still cheaper over all, if you account time

You'll spend more buying the newest console like you buy smartphones, every 3-5 years

I'm curious what nintendo has planned after the switch...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FAST6191 said:


> I have no problem with scalpers either. It is still a failing of the company making the device that they have not yet made supply increase to meet demand. If they were not failing at their job then scalpers would not have theirs.




They profit from impatience and ignorance, if you're neither you aren't making them profit


----------



## depaul (Mar 14, 2021)

Bitcoin is the proof humanity is stupid


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 14, 2021)

Scalpers and crypto miners are all subhuman POSes, change my mind

People need to stop enabling them or defending them, it doesn't help


----------



## linuxares (Mar 14, 2021)

This is confirmed superfake btw...


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 14, 2021)

So it's fake right


----------



## KiiWii (Mar 14, 2021)

This is fake. But there are sploits that work on PS5.

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 14, 2021)

KiiWii said:


> This is fake. But there are sploits that work on PS5.
> 
> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Wait, I'm not an expert on PS exploits. I never installed any, there will be an exploit for PS5?


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 14, 2021)

depaul said:


> Bitcoin is the proof humanity is stupid


Why is having a distributed ledger of transactions a stupid idea? Allows all sorts of things as far as contracts, international transactions and somewhat anonymous transactions far quicker and cheaper than older means.



the_randomizer said:


> Scalpers and crypto miners are all subhuman POSes, change my mind
> 
> People need to stop enabling them or defending them, it doesn't help



Two different things from where I sit.

Miners are people doing work in exchange for a reward. Not sure why that makes them so unpleasant as to deserve such a label.

Scalpers are people taking advantage of inefficiencies in the market, in this case for a purely luxury good as well so not like anybody is going without medicine, cold, or hungry.

If you can't get a graphics card/console then it is less their fault and more the fault of the companies making the thing. There are some other factors (supplies of all sorts of things are in short supply) but even if scalpers were not a thing you would probably still have a hard time finding stock of anything anywhere. Scalpers just take advantage of some people being too impatient to wait a while or buy a lesser device and be happy with that.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 14, 2021)

This thread's probably going to be locked soon


----------



## smf (Mar 14, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> You'll spend more buying the newest console like you buy smartphones, every 3-5 years



My PS4 pro, ps3 & wii didn't cost me that much over 15 years. A $1500 2006 PC would be junk.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FAST6191 said:


> Why is having a distributed ledger of transactions a stupid idea? Allows all sorts of things as far as contracts, international transactions and somewhat anonymous transactions far quicker and cheaper than older means.



There are some benefits, but being cheap is certainly not one of them.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 14, 2021)

smf said:


> My PS4 pro, ps3 & wii didn't cost me that much over 15 years. A $1500 2006 PC would be junk.
> 
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


 add the cost of the console new, the games you had to buy to even use it, ontop of subscriptions,
Replacement controllers, dlc, in game purchases, and every game you bought, then do it again every 3-5 years

That's like saying the ibm 5150 is a shitty pc cause it was made in 1981







A console cannot compete with this

Moving from this to xbone was soo jarring

Definitely doesn't look the same

The only reason I still use consoles, because most of my friends still use them, otherwise I usually buy them only when I can run homebrew on them, and then use them more like a pc anyway


----------



## smf (Mar 14, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> add the cost of the console new, the games you had to buy to even use it, ontop of subscriptions,
> Replacement controllers, dlc, in game purchases, and every game you bought, then do it again every 3-5 years



No subscriptions, no replacement controllers, no dlc or in game purchases for me.

Do you realize what site you're posting this on? All of your examples would seem to be the roughly the same on PC and console though.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 14, 2021)

smf said:


> No subscriptions, no replacement controllers, no dlc or in game purchases for me.
> 
> Do you realize what site you're posting this on? All of your examples would seem to be the roughly the same on PC and console though.




Wasd + mouse

My pc can also do much more, than just play games

It mines crypto

I can make music

A pc is used to develop games on consoles (with a devkit)

My pc can play (emulate)everything from pong to xbox 360


I'm not saying consoles are bad, you're just buying a stripped down pc, with no expandability, you're stuck with the hardware you buy, and you have to buy a whole new console to upgrade, the cost of that is a new gpu and 16-32gigs of ram

You will have to buy games,a console isn't usually gonna have piracy  or homebrew at launch, at least takes a year or more for any progress

So $500 for  the console, and you buy the 5-10 launch titles, at $60-70 a piece, gets pricey quick


Gta iv and Gta v looks like shit on console, vs running max settings on my pc with freesync, over 150fps

Even gta sa looks much better, black ops 3 & 4 I get 200+ fps at 1080 max settings

4k tops at 60-120 fps

You'll have to wait another gen to get my pc spec consolized for under $1000, 

Then I just buy a new mobo and new cpu, everything else can simply be swapped over, hdd, ram, gpu,

~$150 for a mobo plus $150 - 250 for a cpu upgrade is still cheaper, and all my software still works as before


----------



## depaul (Mar 14, 2021)

In my philosophy I believe that bitcoin and co are just a waste of resources for nothing really...  Just some random unknown codes to be discovered...

When we are mining real materials we can extract cooper, gold, diamonds.. to manufacture devices with added value to humanity. But on the other hand people buying crypto currencies for thousands of dollars? What is there really?


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 14, 2021)

depaul said:


> In my philosophy I believe that bitcoin and co are just a waste of resources for nothing really...  Just some random unknown codes to be discovered...
> 
> When we are mining real materials we can extract cooper, gold, diamonds.. to manufacture devices with added value to humanity. But on the other hand people buying crypto currencies for thousands of dollars? What is there really?




Let them keep buying,  because I keep making money

Crypto is competition against bank/fiat currency, 1 usd or 1 eur now, will not be worth 1 usd or eur in buying power 10 years from now, because Inflation

Crypto was designed to operate in the opposite, it starts off pretty much worthless, and increases in value with time, and not decreasing


Cryptocurrency is the child of the 2008 financial crisis/ recession 


Crypto is no different than using paypal or ach to send someone money,the difference is that these are monitored and logged by your bank 


It's the transfer of wealth/capital, not physical currency


----------



## smf (Mar 14, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> Wasd + mouse



Inferior controls are cheaper



aadz93 said:


> My pc can also do much more, than just play games



You are in a much different argument now. I have a PC and consoles.
I wouldn't even consider playing games on a PC.



aadz93 said:


> So $500 for  the console, and you buy the 5-10 launch titles, at $60-70 a piece, gets pricey quick



But if you buy a PC and then spend a million pounds on software then it's more expensive!
You didn't spend a million pounds? Well why are you telling me I bought 10 launch titles?



aadz93 said:


> and all my software still works as before



My PS2, Wii, PS3 & PS4 Pro still work as before.


----------



## KokoseiJ (Mar 14, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Why is having a distributed ledger of transactions a stupid idea? Allows all sorts of things as far as contracts, international transactions and somewhat anonymous transactions far quicker and cheaper than older means.



While I agree on your points, This entire shitshow caused by people trying to earn money using it _does_ prove that there's something wrong with people. It was never supposed to be another wall street.

Bitcoin was useful, until people started to _invest on it_ and sending the price to the moon. same thing applies to every other coins. It was a way of sending money without central banks using blockchain, _and they're *investing on it.*_

Not only that, now they are literally scraping every GPUs on market to earn money with it. It's not just a problem of bitcoin losing its original intention anymore, It _is[/s] starting to affect real life stuffs.

Crypto currencies and blockchains were the proof that some of us are really smart. Nowadays it shows how dumb and fucked up humans can be when it gets related to finance._


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 15, 2021)

KokoseiJ said:


> While I agree on your points, This entire shitshow caused by people trying to earn money using it _does_ prove that there's something wrong with people. It was never supposed to be another wall street.
> 
> Bitcoin was useful, until people started to _invest on it_ and sending the price to the moon. same thing applies to every other coins. It was a way of sending money without central banks using blockchain, _and they're *investing on it.*_
> 
> ...


Do I really care about intentions of its creators (assuming they are even as you describe)?

Equally gold rush often happens when something fundamentally useful gets created and does not have its value more settled. So it has some secondary effects... meh.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 15, 2021)

smf said:


> Inferior controls are cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If can't you afford it then oh well play consoles, they're there for those who can't afford real gaming PC's essentially

That's why people merk you every time with a mouse and keyboard

I only have to buy a game once from steam, and I can run it on any pc I like, that can run it,I don't have to buy it for every different pc I own, or when I install upgrades,or be it a laptop or desktop


99 percent of pc software is free to download,
unless it's paid software,*cough*thepiratebay*cough*

If I had a million dollars, I'd own a supercomputer, which I'd rent out to companies and industry for use,  who do you know spends millons on games and software, unless you're a producer/manufacturer, otherwise your over exaggeration holds no value, everything thing from ps1 to now that I've bought including my pc wouldn't even be 100,000


I never said you personally bought 10 launch titles, its called being hypothetical,it's called an example, google it

And that's cool all my consoles still work too, atari 2600,gameboys, ds,atari xl, zx 81, PlayStations 1&2, 360, wii etc, so does my pc, which can play all those too,your point?


----------



## smf (Mar 15, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> If can't you afford it then oh well play consoles, they're there for those who can't afford real gaming PC's essentially



So real gaming PC's are more expensive? Can you stick to one argument, earlier they were cheaper.



aadz93 said:


> That's why people merk you every time with a mouse and keyboard



Are you talking about some shitty online game you love playing? There is no way I am not sitting on my couch with a keyboard and mouse.



aadz93 said:


> I never said you personally bought 10 launch titles, its called being hypothetical,it's called an example, google it



Right, you're making all kind of hypothetical unfavorable assumptions about consoles and comparing them to your hypothetical favorable assumptions about PC's and wonder why people don't take you seriously.



aadz93 said:


> And that's cool all my consoles still work too, atari 2600,gameboys, ds,atari xl, zx 81, PlayStations 1&2, 360, wii etc, so does my pc, which can play all those too,your point?



Your argument seemed to be that consoles stopped working and I'd have to buy the games again.

My point is your arguments don't make any sense. I don't know why you'd go onto a thread on a console gaming site and try to explain how it makes much more sense to buy a PC. I don't want to play the same games as you in the same way, so why would I buy a gaming PC?


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 15, 2021)

smf said:


> So real gaming PC's are more expensive? Can you stick to one argument, earlier they were cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




learn English, because youre not fully reading my posts, seems like your skimming my posts and Cherry picking, that's why

  $500 < $1500,  I never said it's cheaper, but it's cheaper in cost overall, you can spend $500-600 and have a pc that will still out perform your console, when you build a pc you don't have to start  off with the most expensive parts, that's the beauty of upgrades, I can get cheap ram and gpu/cpu now, and upgrade it later when I feel like

but over a 5-10 year period it'll be cheaper.

You're making assumptions, I never said consoles will stop working, But eventually they will

what I actually said is that you have to buy your ps1 games for ps1, then buy games again for your new ps2, then buy more when you buy a new ps3, buy the  games again when you get a new ps4, then ps5 etc, they don't have homebrew and backup loading at launch,  gets kinda old especially when alot of games are just rehashes and rereleases, of games I already played, why keep buying them?

The only thing I play a console for are brand exclusives, otherwise you get all the same exact games on pc

I buy a game once, it works on everything, that has proper spec, whether I build the pc my self, if it's a laptop, dell, hp, acer



i buy it once, that copy will run on all of those, don't need a copy for each computer


Mouse and keyboard will beat any controller, doesn't have to do with any one specific game, it's called dead zones, that's why a mouse and keyboard will be better, no dead zones, you can get a mouse and keyboard less than the cost of a controller

You just keep going in circles, seems like you wanna argue just for attention, not to actually learn something, as your responses seem to be an attempt to attack me, and not support whatever your point / argument was


----------



## smf (Mar 15, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> $500 < $1500,  I never said it's cheaper, but it's cheaper in cost overall,



_If can't you afford it then oh well play consoles, they're there for those who can't afford real gaming PC's essentially_



aadz93 said:


> what I actually said is that you have to buy your ps1 games for ps1, then buy games again for your new ps2, then buy more when you buy a new ps3, buy the  games again when you get a new ps4, then ps5 etc,



Why do you have to keep buying games again?



aadz93 said:


> The only thing I play a console for are brand exclusives, otherwise you get all the same exact games on pc



So now it's cheaper to by a gaming rig and the latest console and the exclusive games. You're really not making sense.



aadz93 said:


> Mouse and keyboard will beat any controller,



It won't beat Wiimote, PSmove or PSVR. It's unusable laying on a couch playing on a big screen.



aadz93 said:


> You just keep going in circles,



You're projecting. You want us to all accept that your way is better, but apart spending a lot of money on a really powerful PC to play PC games (which I don't want to do) then you actually buy consoles and console games like you're preaching to us we shouldn't be doing.

I have a "gaming" laptop & I literally have zero interest in gaming on it (which only cost me the ram and ssd). Why would I want to spend more money on a gaming rig that I have to sit at a desk to use? I like playing games on consoles. It doesn't bother me that there is no homebrew on PS5 yet (and I don't see how that is even remotely relevant), I won't be buying one until later.

Buying consoles from a couple of years ago is the cheapest, of course you don't get to play the latest PC games. But I would guess that anyone interested in playing the latest PC games will have done like you and bought an expensive PC.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 15, 2021)

smf said:


> _If can't you afford it then oh well play consoles, they're there for those who can't afford real gaming PC's essentially_



*
Why do you have to keep buying games again?*
 I don't


*So now it's cheaper to by a gaming rig and the latest console and the exclusive games. You're really not making sense.*


I didn't say that, I said I only ever buy consoles for the games exclusive to them, like mario, halo, ratchet and clank, etc shit that doesn't get released on pc



*It won't beat Wiimote, PSmove or PSVR. It's unusable laying on a couch playing on a big screen.*

Yes it does and will,  add an oculus rift and motion controllers too if you wanna pull vr out

wiimote vs mouse and keyboard, 


You gotta be joking, I mean if you play wii sports yeah

If you really want you can buy a usb controller or use a xbox usb controller, or use your wiimote via bluetooth
*
I have a "gaming" laptop & I literally have zero interest in gaming on it (which only cost me the ram and ssd). Why would I want to spend more money on a gaming rig that I have to sit at a desk to use? I like playing games on consoles. It doesn't bother me that there is no homebrew on PS5 yet (and I don't see how that is even remotely relevant), I won't be buying one until later.*

See i  use my pc on a tv on my bed, just like my xbone, you know it does have hdmi and display port, don't have to use a monitor nor sit at a desk, literally takes two cables to plug in


You just wanna argue just to argue, in the end I don't care

I'm not staying everyone should boycott game consoles and buy pc's, I'm saying a pc is a better investment of money

You trying to twist what I'm saying for the sake of argument 


The homebrew part is for counter argument of " I can just hax my system and play free game"


----------



## smf (Mar 15, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> *It won't beat Wiimote, PSmove or PSVR. It's unusable laying on a couch playing on a big screen.*
> 
> Yes it does and will,



No it does not. You have an opinion which is very biased.



aadz93 said:


> See i  use my pc on a tv on my bed, just like my xbone, you know it does have hdmi and display port, don't have to use a monitor nor sit at a desk, literally takes two cables to plug in



TV's in bed rooms are bad for your mental health. I can't even begin to imagine using a keyboard and mouse laying in bed.



aadz93 said:


> I'm not staying everyone should boycott game consoles and buy pc's, I'm saying a pc is a better investment of money



Only if you would get the benefit out of it. You are assuming there are people who would buy a high end gaming PC if only they would read your post. I don't think those people exist. I certainly am not one of those people.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 15, 2021)

smf said:


> No it does not. You have an opinion which is very biased.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Opinions are like assholes everyone has one


----------



## smf (Mar 15, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> Opinions are like assholes everyone has one



And I disagree with yours.

_and people scoff when I tell them just spend a good $1500 upfront and you'll have pc that'll run pretty much everything, for at least 10 years, maybe you upgrade the cpu, add ram, or swap the gpu, it's still cheaper over all, if you account time

You'll spend more buying the newest console like you buy smartphones, every 3-5 years_

Spending $1500 won't get you ten years and upgrading the cpu, ram and gpu basically turns it into a new computer.
_
Trigger's awarded a medal for saving the council money by using the same broom for over 20 years... or is it?_


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 15, 2021)

I dont need to. I already got my PS5 recently. I waited for my reserve since November 2020. I got it days ago, finally and I absolutely love this console!


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 15, 2021)

smf said:


> And I disagree with yours.
> 
> _and people scoff when I tell them just spend a good $1500 upfront and you'll have pc that'll run pretty much everything, for at least 10 years, maybe you upgrade the cpu, add ram, or swap the gpu, it's still cheaper over all, if you account time
> 
> ...





the pc in my sig is around 10years old, I haven't put more than $2000 in it during that time, new mobo, cpu, ram, and gpu, shit still on lga1155

Still runs just fine my friend, literally just plug the hdd in and everything works as before, hardware speaking its a new pc, but I don't have buy the games over again, everything I had installed still runs, and I can play the lastest stuff, just plug my existing ssd and hdd in the new mobo


----------



## Jayro (Mar 15, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> Make a worm and create  giant xbox/playstation crypto botnet and make bank


Or just create a stealth mining app named _svchost.exe _so it blends in, and run it on all the computers at Best Buy. Free mining power baby! (Don't forget to create a shortcut in the Startup folder, so it starts at every reboot.)


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 15, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Or just create a stealth mining app named _svchost.exe _so it blends in, and run it on all the computers at Best Buy. Free mining power baby! (Don't forget to create a shortcut in the Startup folder, so it starts at every reboot.)



Literally thought of doing this on walmart computer's

Literally just run xmrig in the background, and hope its connected to the internet, it's a display unit it's gonna get much more physical abuse anyway 

Literally just need to copy one folder from my pc, then have it auto exec


----------

